# Um vídeo vale mais que mil palavras (glaciares na Gronelândia)



## irpsit (6 Fev 2010 às 22:04)

Vejam o extraordinário ritmo de derretimento deste glaciar na Gronelândia.
Retrocedeu mais de 17km na última década.

O fluxo do glaciar num dia (em direcção ao Atlântico norte) é brutal!

http://sermitsiaq.gl/icecam/?lang=EN

O glaciar tem cerca de *7km *de largura!!!
E mais incrível, os icebergs que produz junto ao mar, tem por vezes 1km de altura!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jakobshavn_Isbr%C3%A6


----------

